# Fat



## Mad Trapper

So prepping SHTF, how is your belly? If I have vitamins water and such I think my belly will live me a month or so with no food.

So lean and mean, got a gut, or just lots of fat?

For SHTF I think some extra padding that don't slow you down is a ASSet? What you think? 

And I'm not talking obese, I carry 20-40lbs more winter, work it off summers, but I range 190-230 lbs.


----------



## OctopusPrime

I'm at 220 lbs now. I vary between 220 and 210 throughout the year. Trying to get down to 200-195 and stay around there. I am tall so i don't look like i weigh that much.

You will be a target if you are fat in a desperate shtf. Looks like you ain't starving.


----------



## GTGallop

I'm 6'1", maybe 6'2" 42 and at my peak was 280lbs. Now down to 264. I'm less focused on weight and more focused on body fat percentage. By my estimates, to get to a healthy percentage I need to get down to about 220 to 230.


----------



## Mad Trapper

OctopusPrime said:


> I'm at 220 lbs now. I vary between 220 and 210 throughout the year. Trying to get down to 200-195 and stay around there. I am tall so i don't look like i weigh that much.
> 
> You will be a target if you are fat in a desperate shtf. Looks like you ain't starving.


I've got to my ideal mass that is 185-190 lbs most summers. Then I do not have a lot of reserves. I have a large frame so +30-40 lbs don't make me look fat, just more imtimidating to some, why are people afraid of Santaclaus with big arms?.

Anyway, I think some fat on my belly is way more easy to carry, SHTF. Yes I'll need water, nutrients, have that covered.....


----------



## OctopusPrime

Be careful, after some talk here about cannibals, Santa Claus roasted on a spit might be a delicacy ^^. 

I agree you do not want to be so lean to where if you had to go without food for a couple weeks it could hurts the odds of survival.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

I am sure come shtf I will lose weight...once there are no more oreo's............


----------



## Operator6

I bounce between 200 and 220, lean but not mean.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I am sure come shtf I will lose weight...once there are no more oreo's............


I would let you have a few blueberries, an apple, or a peach, if you mucked out the chickens and pigs.


----------



## GTGallop

I would add - After Hurricane Ike, I greatly increased my food intake. We had a lot of frozen food we were trying to eat through. But my activity level also increased. Over about two weeks I think I lost about 10 pounds and I know I added lean muscle mass since we were eating a lot of protein and I was working from sun up to sun down. Pretty safe to say you will lose a solid 10 to 20 pounds after an event, like that.


----------



## M118LR

Mad Trapper said:


> So prepping SHTF, how is your belly? If I have vitamins water and such I think my belly will live me a month or so with no food.
> 
> So lean and mean, got a gut, or just lots of fat?
> 
> For SHTF I think some extra padding that don't slow you down is a ASSet? What you think?
> 
> And I'm not talking obese, I carry 20-40lbs more winter, work it off summers, but I range 190-230 lbs.


Are you completely capable of doing everything at the same pace while sporting 20-40 extra Lbs?

If SHTF you could find yourself under the most dire of combat conditions without a moments notice. Can you maneuver under duress with 20-40 extra pounds on your back like you do in Summer?

Back in my teenage years Uncle Sam had to feed me (4) breakfast, lunch, dinner, and midrats; along with 3 box lunches and I still couldn't retain 1% body fat at the Strand. In actual Combat you shall expend even more energy and there is no time for 7 meals a day.

So it's a double edged sword! Carry as much weight as you can to survive effectively, and expect to be forever losing weight during an actual SHTF situation. JMHO.


----------



## essdub

I'm 5'-8" - 5'-9" and I have a bit of a belly. I'm anywhere between 195-215 depending on the time of year. But I hike, climb,i work on ladders every day -up and down, work in yard and garden, rappel, hunt, do pushups and pull ups every day (unless for some reason I skip a day like if I'm sick or just busy). 
I don't run really well, but that's as much because I'm built like that dwarf in Lord of the Rings as it is because of a bunch of knee surgeries. 
But I rarely get outta breath when doing any of the things I do, although I do try to get heart rate up every day


----------



## M118LR

essdub said:


> I'm 5'-8" - 5'-9" and I have a bit of a belly. I'm anywhere between 195-215 depending on the time of year. But I hike, climb,i work on ladders every day -up and down, work in yard and garden, rappel, hunt, do pushups and pull ups every day (unless for some reason I skip a day like if I'm sick or just busy).
> I don't run really well, but that's as much because I'm built like that dwarf in Lord of the Rings as it is because of a bunch of knee surgeries.
> But I rarely get outta breath when doing any of the things I do, although I do try to get heart rate up every day


As we flipped the page, I was 5'-8" in my teenage years. I'll not bore Ya'll with how many push-pull-sit ups made min specs, but my bone density was above most professional athletes and 147 LBS was Uncle Sams 1% desirable weight. Add almost 50 years and I become COMBAT concerned at 161. It is time for some silent honest sole searching, (Look real hard in the mirror) before Ya'll can reflect on what it takes to be an Honest COMBAT Survivor.

I'll get allot of slings and arrows, but I'll defer them to actual Combat Veterans for second OPINIONS.


----------



## essdub

M118LR said:


> As we flipped the page, I was 5'-8" in my teenage years. I'll not bore Ya'll with how many push-pull-sit ups made min specs, but my bone density was above most professional athletes and 147 LBS was Uncle Sams 1% desirable weight. Add almost 50 years and I become COMBAT concerned at 161. It is time for some silent honest sole searching, (Look real hard in the mirror) before Ya'll can reflect on what it takes to be an Honest COMBAT Survivor.
> 
> I'll get allot of slings and arrows, but I'll defer them to actual Combat Veterans for second OPINIONS.


Not cLaiming to be combat ready. 
But I'll say that at one point I weighed 175 and looked like a crack head skeleton. I look and feel healthiest around 190. So I'm definitely carrying a bit of extra


----------



## M118LR

I'll not say that my standards are the norm essdub, carry as much weight as you can to swim 2 in 34 and hit the beach for 4 in 32, with a COMBAT Standard Load (say 66 lbs) and that's the minimum specification to get you into the training that shall make you COMBAT ready. It is so much easier behind a keyboard.....................


----------



## Mad Trapper

M118LR said:


> Are you completely capable of doing everything at the same pace while sporting 20-40 extra Lbs?
> 
> If SHTF you could find yourself under the most dire of combat conditions without a moments notice. Can you maneuver under duress with 20-40 extra pounds on your back like you do in Summer?
> 
> Back in my teenage years Uncle Sam had to feed me (4) breakfast, lunch, dinner, and midrats; along with 3 box lunches and I still couldn't retain 1% body fat at the Strand. In actual Combat you shall expend even more energy and there is no time for 7 meals a day.
> 
> So it's a double edged sword! Carry as much weight as you can to survive effectively, and expect to be forever losing weight during an actual SHTF situation. JMHO.


I was not thinking about combat right off the start, SHTF, could be, then 20lbs might tip the scales, pun intended.

Point is, for me 20 lbs of fat is easier to carry than 20 lbs food. Does it slow me down ? Not more than 20 lbs of food. Will it get me killed? Maybe. Will it let me live longer? Maybe. I still run with my Dana pack that has 70 lbs for a two week stay.

I'm a product of 60s, too young for Nam, too old for Iraq. I won't be faster than 20 year olds no matter +/- 20 lbs. In winter I'll call that insulation.

I'll add I've done work that most young Americans could not do nor tolerate. Farming for $2.50, $100/week, sawmills, timber ,cordwood, ..........


----------



## M118LR

Mad Trapper, they don't give out age, weight related handicaps. If you can't contend with those 20 year olds, there are no second place trophies. Perhaps it's time to rethink your paradigm? JMHO.


----------



## essdub

As far as the carrying 60#, I can do just about anything (not pull ups) while carrying that (week maybe I'm not used to quite that much, But I know my full pack I hunt or hike with over weekends is close to 40, and the tool bag I carry every day weighs 50+) I hike and hunt with a heavy back pack and a carry tools on ladders every day. 
I'm not in military - good shape. I won't even try to act like I am. That's not my strong suit. 
But I can move silently through the woods, I can hopefully hide with my supplies there, and I can shoot bows, guns, set traps, etc. 
My biggest problem when shtf is that so far, I'm a solo artist. Hopefully my brother (combat engineer Sgt 1st class) makes it here with his family, and my other brother with his. 
But I'm way better in the woods than they are. 
One of them has combat experience, where I don't (leg injuries prevented my enlisting after high school).
My strengths are hunting, hiding, gardening. With an amount of toughness and am a fair hand with rifle shotgun pistol. So I'll concentrate on my strengths and try to evade trouble. At least until my neighbors home (half of them are preparedness minded)


----------



## Mad Trapper

M118LR said:


> Mad Trapper, they don't give out age, weight related handicaps. If you can't contend with those 20 year olds, there are no second place trophies. Perhaps it's time to rethink your paradigm? JMHO.


I hear you. I can't beat me when I was 25, no matter what I do. And I know, 2nd place don't matter. BUT, my brain is smarter, that beats brawn, almost always.

I just got to keep working hard to work off the 20 lbs...... brain is doing fine.

Take care and good to see your health has been well.


----------



## PCH5150

I stay skinny. I'm a little over 6'1" and about 170lbs. Even in my twenties, Army days and after I lifted weights pretty hard core, never got above 190. I'm in my mid forties now. I work out, mostly light weights and some cardio. I have fooled myself in the past thinking since I'm thin I'm in shape, then I start exercising again and realize I'm not at all! My goal is fitness. I want to be able to run if I need to, pick up something heavy if I have to, etc. Nobody post SHTF is gonna look at me and think "That guy's got a ton of food somewhere". Lol


----------



## M118LR

essdub said:


> As far as the carrying 60#, I can do just about anything (not pull ups) while carrying that. I hike and hunt with a heavy back pack and a carry tools on ladders every day.
> I'm not in military - good shape.
> But I can move silently through the woods, I can hopefully hide with my supplies there, and I can shoot bows, guns, set traps, etc.
> My biggest problem when shtf is that so far, I'm a solo artist. Hopefully my brother (combat engineer Sgt 1st class) makes it here with his family, and my other brother with his.
> But I'm way better in the woods than they are.
> One of them has combat experience, where I don't (leg injuries prevented my enlisting after high school).
> My strengths are hunting, hiding, gardening. With an amount of toughness and am a fair hand with rifle shotgun pistol. So I'll concentrate on my strengths and try to evade trouble. At least until my neighbors home (half of them are preparedness minded)


Past success is no indication of future performance essdub. I can not predict what the next SHTF scenario or strengths will be best suited to said scenario. I might recommend that you attempt your evasion skills at a local paintball club (against a skilled equipped team) to get a concept of how you might improve. As to being a solo artist........? A team is only as strong as it's weakest link. In the end there can only be one. (Highlander, Lone Survivor) What one man has done, another can duplicate. When you say you are a fair hand with a firearm, research and repeat the skills of the most basic of rifleman prior to making your self determination. When you can successfully shoot an expert qualifying score on even the most basic of USMC known distance coarse of fire, only then can you honestly make the statement that you are a fair hand with a firearm. The time to understand and improve upon your weaknesses isn't while you are under fire! It's like making a fire that lasts through the night, when you think you have enough firewood multiple it 5 times and perhaps you shall have a fire that makes it through the dark. JMHO.


----------



## pakrat

I'm 5'-10" and 64 y/o. My summer weight is around 172 and in the winter about 180. Most of my days are physically demanding by choice, so I'm not concerned about endurance, extra weight or muscle fatigue, but if I put on a 50lbs pack and hike up an incline for 15-20 minutes, I'm seriously winded. There's no way I could maintain an aggressive pace on foot over even moderately challenging terrain. Can't do much about it. That physical limitation forces me to prepare for stand-your-ground or stealth situations. The money I would put into B/O equipment goes for a good scope and associated reach-out gear instead. A man's got to know his limitations.


----------



## essdub

I understand and appreciate your input. 
We may be seeing things more closely than I first thought. 
I'm always trying to improve my skills. 
While I've never seen (or likely ever will see ) combat, I do what I can. 
I'm no tough as nails military bad as*, but I'm pretty sure of myself. I'm certainly no limp wristed girly man. 
From my non military perspective, all that long distance shooting is probably going out the window. In my home area, there's very few places where you could shoot more than a couple hundred yards at most. On my property, there's only one place where you could shoot more than one hundred yards. With that said, though, I admire the skills of those people who can and do routinely shoot a long way accurately. Heck, my longest shot on a deer was 140 yards or so with a scoped .308. But, I rarely hunt with rifles because I prefer to Hone my skills by bow hunting with traditional bow these days. I mainly use firearms as practice just to remain competent (not military level for sure) and for my own reassurance. 
Thanks for the hard a** perspective and your points are surely valid and have been taken with respect.


----------



## M118LR

Sounds more like a man has to learn how to be honest enough to overcome his limitations to me.


----------



## Camel923

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I am sure come shtf I will lose weight...once there are no more oreo's............


or bourbon!

Being in a somewhat correct size weight ratio improves health, mobility and stamina. 6' 1" and 297 New Years Day. Watching my diet, I have gotten down to 248 and still dropping. I move better. I will start more physical endurance once I get another 20 lbs off. At least that is the plan. Being reasonably physically fit and better health is the key for me.


----------



## essdub

Camel923 said:


> or burbon


Or running vehicles (at least that can be safely driven around)


----------



## M118LR

essdub said:


> I understand and appreciate your input.
> We may be seeing things more closely than I first thought.
> I'm always trying to improve my skills.
> While I've never seen (or likely ever will see ) combat, I do what I can.
> I'm no tough as nails military bad as*, but I'm pretty sure of myself. I'm certainly no limp wristed girly man.
> From my non military perspective, all that long distance shooting is probably going out the window. In my home area, there's very few places where you could shoot more than a couple hundred yards at most. On my property, there's only one place where you could shoot more than one hundred yards. With that said, though, I admire the skills of those people who can and do routinely shoot a long way accurately. Heck, my longest shot on a deer was 140 yards or so with a scoped .308. But, I rarely hunt with rifles because I prefer to Hone my skills by bow hunting with traditional bow these days. I mainly use firearms as practice just to remain competent (not military level for sure) and for my own reassurance.
> Thanks for the hard a** perspective and your points are surely valid and have been taken with respect.


The skills you possess may well be of more relevance in a time of need than the skills I have spent a lifetime utilizing essdub. Having spent more time than I like in real world past SHTF, my only objective is to escape with every family member I can take if SHTF again for real. Please accept my calloused perspectives as mere opportunities to improve. The hardest man to face in the mirror is the one you truly are. (there is also the one you want to be, the one others think you are, and the one you think you are) JMHO


----------



## essdub

I concur. Thanks again


----------



## 8301

I was up to 195 lbs for a while but I feel much better since I dropped 20 lbs over about a year of minor diet changes to about 175. Beer keeps me from going much lower. Blood pressure which as a tad high when I weighed 195 is down at 175 lbs. Personally I believe it's better for you and you'll feel better if you weigh less.

Wish I could still run a sub 4:30 mile but I'm still in fairly good condition for being over 50 and can still lift 180 lbs off the ground to over my head (something my work requires occasionally). Got into a fight with a younger and larger guy two years ago and can still kick butt although I was breathing pretty hard after putting him on the deck.

Comparing military requirements to those of us who are normal people over 50 is stupid although my younger brother who is also over 50 is in such good condition from weights, rock climbing, and running he could probably stomp most 21 yr old guys.


----------



## M118LR

FoolAmI said:


> I was up to 195 lbs for a while but I feel much better since I dropped 20 lbs over about a year of minor diet changes to about 175. Beer keeps me from going much lower. Blood pressure which as a tad high when I weighed 195 is down at 175 lbs. Personally I believe it's better for you and you'll feel better if you weigh less.
> 
> Wish I could still run a sub 4:30 mile but I'm still in fairly good condition for being over 50 and can still lift 180 lbs off the ground to over my head (something my work requires occasionally). Got into a fight with a younger and larger guy two years ago and can still kick butt although I was breathing pretty hard after putting him on the deck.
> 
> Comparing military requirements to those of us who are normal people over 50 is stupid.


FoolAmI, the requirements I use to compare myself almost 50 years ago can't be obtained by most folks in the military today. But even at my advanced age and doddering foolishness, it is easy to remain within the current Military Standards (Navy) for minimum requirements. Perhaps you no longer have the drive and desire to maintain those standards. Just food for thought, no judgement.


----------



## Mad Trapper

This has went a past the theme of "Fat"

That is fine. I will say, lacking military training, hunting for many many years has trained me in stalking, tracking, stealth, observation, marksmanship. I still shoot and hunt, better, than my childhood buddies, who were edumacated in Marine fashion. No offense intended.

So back to FAT! Yes too much will slow you down, I won't be 25 again, and running 30 miles and biking 130 miles a week. 

What if SHTF, you are not running/fighting dire combat, but just need to live with what you carry? I'll say again I grow 20-40 lbs each winter, I loose it over summer. My thoughts are, you need water, then vitamins either sourced from plants or multivitamins, do you prep the latter, know how to forage the former in your area? Some vitamins your body don't store ( C) , so you need them regular, some your body does (D). 

Your fat belly like mine will last a day, or maybe untill it is gone FLAT. Depends on how you use it. 

That was the point of this thread. Sorry if it went other ways, and POed others.


----------



## M118LR

I'll end up on the roof with a Knife, day/night flare, and signal mirror. As long as I'm fat enough to float to the top of the roof, I'll do okay for me and mine Mad Trapper.....................:lol:


----------



## Montana Rancher

I'm 6'4 inches and weight 208 pounds, about 10 pounds over my best weight, but its still spring. By the end of my first cutting in July I'll be back around 200.

My biggest fear is not having enough fat, so I have about 30 pounds of lard in my larder (ha) to enrich food when my activity level needs to be sustained SHTF.

If I don't need it, I can always use it to make soap.


----------



## Mad Trapper

M118LR said:


> I'll end up on the roof with a Knife, day/night flare, and signal mirror. As long as I'm fat enough to float to the top of the roof, I'll do okay for me and mine Mad Trapper.....................:lol:


Live in a flood plain? Why or just stupid/dumb? Stupid you know better, dumb is dumb......


----------



## 8301

M118LR said:


> FoolAmI, the requirements I use to compare myself almost 50 years ago can't be obtained by most folks in the military today. But even at my advanced age and doddering foolishness, it is easy to remain within the current Military Standards (Navy) for minimum requirements. Perhaps you no longer have the drive and desire to maintain those standards. Just food for thought, no judgement.


True, I kind of lost the desire to maintain top physical conditioning in my 20's, something my little brother often reminds me about... But I can still run 3 miles and work most of the day in the sun. Guess I need to listen to my brother and start jogging.

Yes, I realize I've gotten off topic here, But for you guys who consider a huge belly as an asset if SHTF happens personally I suspect that the skinny wiry built guys will prevail... sorry but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## M118LR

Mad Trapper said:


> Live in a flood plain? Why or just stupid/dumb? Stupid you know better, dumb is dumb......


Mad Trapper, I hope you don't believe that only flood plains are susceptible to Hurricane flooding, You should know better. But there are some risks associated with every lifestyle, so it's a pirates life for me! Salt air, tides, the sounds of the surf, and bikini filled white sand beaches. Time fly's when your having rum.


----------



## txmarine6531

I'm 6'1" and back down to about 160lbs, I haven't been working out and lost my gains. I've always been skinny, it's hard for me to gain muscle mass. In a total grid down situation, everyone is going to lose weight for the most part. More manual labor will be done with the loss of electricity, fuel, stores to buy goods, ect (for most people). Eating habits will also change with the decrease in food availability. Now is the time to change those eating habits and exercise. A little extra padding isn't a bad thing, I know lot's of Marines who had it and could still perform physically as a Marine should. You just have to have the strength to handle the extra weight.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Advantages and disadvantages! Those of us that have extra weight won't starve nearly as fast as those who don't.


----------



## GTGallop

Yeah - have you noticed we don run as fast either?


----------



## Medic33

most of the farmers out here don't look very fit, but I'll bet most heath types and the ripped body builder types wouldn't last a day out there with them.
when dealing with working outside in the heat and freezing cold you burn a lot of freaking calories i'm 6'3 at have to eat like a horse just stay at 200.


----------



## baldman

Essub same boat . I am five six. 225 at the Dr. Two weeks ago. But at 180 I look like I just escaped from Auschwitz when I came home from Iraq I was 218 and 5.64 % body fat. I am built like a dish washer.


----------



## arrowblazer71

over the past 10 years i have packed on about 25 extra pounds I cant say im proud of. I cant run for crap and need to start a running regiment but other than that I can still do all the things necessary to survive, My survival plan doesnt involve long treks across vast wilderness and my area I dont foresee full on riot happening we are a small rural community with farms as far as the eye can see.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I am not a runner running blew my knee out but I can sprint with extra weight and keep my breath enough to hold it steady. I can walk all day with a pack on resting very little. It's all about pacing. Resting is taking a piss and dropping your pack long enough to grab a snack and then it's eat and walk. If I had to run for a long time I'd be screwed. But there are alternatives and adrenaline can do amazing things for survival as well.


----------



## prepperman

txmarine6531 said:


> I'm 6'1" and back down to about 160lbs, I haven't been working out and lost my gains. I've always been skinny, it's hard for me to gain muscle mass. In a total grid down situation, everyone is going to lose weight for the most part. More manual labor will be done with the loss of electricity, fuel, stores to buy goods, ect (for most people). Eating habits will also change with the decrease in food availability. Now is the time to change those eating habits and exercise. A little extra padding isn't a bad thing, I know lot's of Marines who had it and could still perform physically as a Marine should. You just have to have the strength to handle the extra weight.


Agree with you that strength plays an important role. Not only physical strength, but mental strength too. Now is the time to develop both. When everyone is in a mass panic, it will be too late to develop either of these. Now's the time.


----------



## Smitty901

Left 60 behind me. I weight with in a few pounds of what I weighted in High School. Uniform issued to me at 18 still fits. But facts are facts. When you past that mark you aint what you once were. Spending half a day free climbing a rock was not a big deal at 45. At 60 I can still pull myself up but not as many times in a row and holding on and thinking about the next move for to long would not end well today. No doubt a lot of men half my age could not keep up. But the man I am now is not half the man I was even into the 50's.
I have always been the type that could skip meals and keep going, so even now I could get by on water alone for awhile but again not like I once could. We can hold time back a bit we can avoid the decay for awhile but slowly it creeps in.
This is why we pass the torch to the younger , it is their turn to lead, their turn to kick the BG's ass. We will have to depend on them in the end better hope we got it right in rising them.
At this point in life I am defending in place not running off in the woods to live off the land. This again is why we prep.


----------



## Annie

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Advantages and disadvantages! Those of us that have extra weight won't starve nearly as fast as those who don't.


Not so sure about that, maybe, maybe not. I've read that the ones who died first in the concentration camp at Auschwitz were those who were the fattest. The lack of food was too much on their system.


----------



## GTGallop

GTGallop said:


> I'm 6'1", maybe 6'2" 42 and at my peak was 280lbs. Now down to 264. I'm less focused on weight and more focused on body fat percentage. By my estimates, to get to a healthy percentage I need to get down to about 220 to 230.


Now down to 257.8.
Body fat holding steady at 34%


----------



## Jp4GA

I don't think extra body weight will be an asset. I am currently working hard to drop my excess weight. I am "training" so that I can run if I have too, walk long distances carrying weight and I have even started riding a bike. The weight is coming off slowly, but I feel great and am not getting winded as quickly, and my constant knee pain is not so constant now. I still have a ways, to go. I think that the more fit you are the better your chances will be. I am keeping some of my old clothing so that if SHTF I will look like I have not had enough to eat.


----------



## GTGallop

Jp4GA said:


> I am currently working hard to drop my excess weight. I am "training" so that I can run if I have too, walk long distances carrying weight and I have even started riding a bike. The weight is coming off slowly, but I feel great and am not getting winded as quickly, and my constant knee pain is not so constant now.


I'm using the "My Fitness Pal" tool by UnderArmor. Free web site.
I find that the nutritional information it gives helps me put the right foods in and helps me learn about my body's needs.


----------



## Jp4GA

GTGallop said:


> I'm using the "My Fitness Pal" tool by UnderArmor. Free web site.
> I find that the nutritional information it gives helps me put the right foods in and helps me learn about my body's needs.


I am also using "My Fitness Pal" its a great app. I also use "Map My Fitness" it maps your walks, run, rides and lets you know how long it took you and estimated calories burned based on age weight, height.


----------



## txmarine6531

Jp4GA said:


> I don't think extra body weight will be an asset. I am currently working hard to drop my excess weight. I am "training" so that I can run if I have too, walk long distances carrying weight and I have even started riding a bike. The weight is coming off slowly, but I feel great and am not getting winded as quickly, and my constant knee pain is not so constant now. I still have a ways, to go. I think that the more fit you are the better your chances will be. I am keeping some of my old clothing so that if SHTF I will look like I have not had enough to eat.


Lose weight at the dinner table, gain strength exercising.


----------



## Jp4GA

txmarine6531 said:


> Lose weight at the dinner table, gain strength exercising.


That's what I hope I am doing. Changed my diet from a lot of processed foods to natural foods, reducing intake and exercising. This coming week I will add some light weights to the mix o exercise.


----------



## Operator6

I try to eat between 2,000 and 3,000 calories a day. If it's a training day I eat all I can. 

Very little simple sugar. A lot of lean meats and vegetables. 

Right now I'm eating a hand cut grass fed beef filet and steamed broccoli. Tonight it's a Tuna steak and zucchini in the grill.


----------



## txmarine6531

Jp4GA said:


> That's what I hope I am doing. Changed my diet from a lot of processed foods to natural foods, reducing intake and exercising. This coming week I will add some light weights to the mix o exercise.


Eat more, smaller meals. 5 meals a day with a protein snack before bed, or 3 meals with 3 snacks a day. After eating healthy for a while, if you eat something like a Big Mac, it'll make your stomach hurt and you'll feel like crap. Then you'll wonder why the hell you ever ate that stuff to begin with. It won't even taste good anymore. The salt content is the most noticeable thing to me.


----------



## M118LR

Perhaps we should take a poll to define the minimum performance (physical fitness) level required if SHTF. 
I'm going to say that I'm at a civilian level loss conceptually. What is the MINIMUM STANDARD physical level of performance that Ya'll consider might survive if SHTF??????????


----------



## A Watchman

M118LR said:


> Perhaps we should take a poll to define the minimum performance (physical fitness) level required if SHTF.
> I'm going to say that I'm at a civilian level loss conceptually. What is the MINIMUM STANDARD physical level of performance that Ya'll consider might survive if SHTF??????????


M118LR...... well to play this minimum fitness requirement game, wouldn't we have to define the minimum level of the applicable SHTF?


----------



## M118LR

I follow you watchman, but I'm only versed in min specs to enter Mil-spec programs, I was just asking what normal folks feel they need to survive Armageddon/Apocalyptic/Doomsday? It's got to be far more than any conventional Military Requirement?


----------



## A Watchman

Well M1118LR, for me ..... if I am right about being a pre tribber, you see I will not be facing any apocalypse. My salvation will be sufficient, if I am wrong I expect I only missed it by 3 and half years and might face some persecution before I am outta here, which my faith has prepared me for.

In case you are wondering ..... I also have:

Approximately 9 months of food and water for my family ....and growing
More firearms than any man needs ... I won't go into detail.
Enough ammo for shock most.
All the survival tools I need.
The know how to put them in use.

and ....... I don't plan on running 5 miles then taking a long swim before I load a magazine or 12.


----------



## M118LR

But have you considered how many of your preparations are available from your rooftop Watchman? 

As to that swimming aspect, even with 12 mags just how buoyant did you expect that firearm to be? Stay on dry ground Watchman, if it's covered in water it belongs to me! JMO, nothing humble about it.


----------



## A Watchman

M118LR said:


> But have you considered how many of your preparations are available from your rooftop Watchman?
> 
> As to that swimming aspect, even with 12 mags just how buoyant did you expect that firearm to be? Stay on dry ground Watchman, if it's covered in water it belongs to me! JMO, nothing humble about it.


That my friend, I will concede to you. Looking at water on all 4 sides puts me in a very awkward situation.


----------



## M118LR

I shall concede that your faith trumps mine. I shall personally endure anything to ensure a better life for those that come after me. My salvation shall only be at the bequest of those that come after me. I shall never earn a place of grace by my own doings. JMHO.


----------



## A Watchman

Me either my friend.


----------



## Medic33

M118LR said:


> Perhaps we should take a poll to define the minimum performance (physical fitness) level required if SHTF.
> I'm going to say that I'm at a civilian level loss conceptually. What is the MINIMUM STANDARD physical level of performance that Ya'll consider might survive if SHTF??????????


be under 75 years old.


----------



## GTGallop

M118LR said:


> Perhaps we should take a poll to define the minimum performance (physical fitness) level required if SHTF. What is the MINIMUM STANDARD physical level of performance that Ya'll consider might survive if SHTF??????????


You just have to be faster, smarter, more skilled, more patient, stronger, than the next guy


----------



## M118LR

Well Medic33, GTGallop says all I got to do is be faster, smarter, more skilled, more patient, stronger, (he forgot a better shot) than the next guy. Perhaps Ya'll should buff up so the 75 year Old's don't have to wait on you..:lol:


----------



## Medic33

well then you may need to wonder how we as a race the human race survived the stone age cause we were not the fastest, the strongest the most patient or more skilled.
and today's people defiantly are not the smartest animal in the jungle. what we were was the ultimate tool user.


----------



## GTGallop

Had a big payoff today.

I've dropped 19 pounds in 40 days thanks to some nutritional advice from this forum and a bout of Diverticulitis Memorial Day Weekend. I'm down 2 pant sizes and continue to lose weight.

This morning I missed getting the cans to the curb in time for the trash guy and ended up sprinting 200+ yards dragging two 96 gallon dumpsters full of trash and recycle. I haven't ever run that far that fast in my whole life - maybe since junior high. And that was under load! Feeling GREAT!

Having seen both sides, I'd have to say that a little pudge is definitely more of a liability than any benefit.


----------

